
Fast Document Rectification and Enhancement - apu
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2016/08/fast-document-rectification-and-enhancement/
======
legulere
I wonder if the lines can also be automatically removed like the ones from the
last gif.

Currently I'm using [http://whitelines.se](http://whitelines.se) paper but
it's expensive.

------
ytjohn
I checked to make sure my dropbox app is updated. Is this feature only
available on iphone, or is it part of their paid service?

------
NegativeLatency
Looks like they are using a 2D model for the paper being imaged. This won't
work for curved/folded pages like something from a book

------
pbreit
This is one of my favorite features of Evernote. Looking forward to giving it
a try.

------
eva1984
What is the difference between this and CamScanner?

~~~
superchink
CamScanner seems to be a smartphone application for scanning documents; this
seems to be an article that explains how Dropbox has implemented their
document scanning functionality.

